# How do I set up a Brackish tank?



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I was looking into some Brackish fish and wanted to know how to setup a Brackish Tank.
ANy info would be great.
Mods if this isn't in the right forum please move.. I wasn;t sure


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to saltwater and brackish


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

read


----------

